# Official Draft Luke Jacskon Thread



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok I know it's kinda weird to call for drafting the local kid, but I think Lukes game would be perfect for the Blazers, backing up at the SG primarily. He has a good outside shot is a good passer, and a serious competitor. I say we take him with the Memphis pick if he is on the board.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Ok I know it's kinda weird to call for drafting the local kid, but I think Lukes game would be perfect for the Blazers, backing up at the SG primarily. He has a good outside shot is a good passer, and a serious competitor. I say we take him with the Memphis pick if he is on the board.


Interesting thought, but I think that Derek Anderson is going to be backing up the shooting guard postition next season. I think that with Memphis making the playoffs the Blazers might just try to package both picks to move up. There is a lot of players on the roster that are going to be very moveable next year too.

Jackson strikes me as a good college player, but as a first rounder I just don't know.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I too agree, but before we hear about how "he's my boy" or "let's draft him yah! " or any dancing bananas...let's try to keep this thread reasonable, ok?


He would be a good pickup, with the 2nd pick. He's tall enough to play SG and SF, and he's a shooter. Not a shotter, but a shooter. He's also a lot better of a passer/bball IQ guy, than he's given credit for.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

NBAdraft.net compares him to Brent Barry

Here is the ESPN page on Luke Jackson


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd compare him closer to Shane Battier. A guy who can do pretty much anything but with less explosiveness than Barry. He's not afraid of gettin down and dirty, driving to the hoops, diving for loose balls... he's such a competitor. His attitude alone would be worth the 2nd pick.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

some things in perspective:

He's shooting 49% FG, 87% FT and 46% 3 pters.

He averaged 22 points, 7.3 boards, and over 4 assists.

he's 2nd in scoring, 5th in rebounding, and 8th in assists in the pac-10.

4th in 3 point shooting %, (the 2 "leaders" have shot 10 three pointers between them, and the 3rd guy has shot 82 three pointers, whereas Jackson has shot 132).

He ain't just a Casey Jacobsen or Kapono, where the only thing he does is shoot well.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I wouldn't mind trading a guy for a 1st round pick(late) and taking him.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Perspective from the other direction (you knew it was coming)... Jackson's a very good college player, but one of the reasons he's so good is his age. He's 22 years old, which in this day and age is an elder statesman.

Hap mentioned Casey Jacobson, and indeed Jackson's numbers are better than Jacobson's, but Jackson's over two years older than Jacobson was when he played his last year at Stanford. 

I wouldn't mind having Jackson as a Blazer, but I think drafting him in the first round would be a mistake based on what I've seen.

Ed O.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd rather draft Andre Iguodala. 'Dre can score,pass,defend, and dish! This guy has the whole package and ontop of that he's probably one of the most athletic players in this draft. Something Luke Jackson lacks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Perspective from the other direction (you knew it was coming)... Jackson's a very good college player, but one of the reasons he's so good is his age. He's 22 years old, which in this day and age is an elder statesman.
> 
> Hap mentioned Casey Jacobson, and indeed Jackson's numbers are better than Jacobson's, but Jackson's over two years older than Jacobson was when he played his last year at Stanford.
> ...


So what? Fact remains he has talent, something guys like TRAVIS OUTLAW don't. There are a ton of Laker fans that wanted him or Ebi but I am more than happy with Walton.

You can find athletes with potential everywhere, I don't really see why they should be first rounders because they are 18.

I would rather take a surefire great role player than try to get a star in the 20s. Bottom line talent>age.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> I'd rather draft Andre Iguodala. 'Dre can score,pass,defend, and dish! This guy has the whole package and ontop of that he's probably one of the most athletic players in this draft. Something Luke Jackson lacks.


We don't need Andre,we already have DMiles,Woods,and Outlaw..although he would be a nice pickup for a team like Philly.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Dmiles - SF
Outlaw - SF
Woods - SF <--fringe player imho

Andre is a SG, something this team needs. Jackson is a nice player, if he's their with the Memphis pick, go for it. But noway do we use our (likely) lotto pick on Luke.

Luke = Shane Battier
Andre = Jason Richardson, with passing skills.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Woods is a sg/sf, but Dre can't shoot we need a sg who can flat out stroke it.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Woods is a sg/sf but face it, he's a flat out scrub. Yeah he can jump out the gym , but he offers nothing more. He has a very low IQ, and when he does play he looks like a deer in headlights. Dre's jumper has improved a lot, he's not a project, he'll come in right away and make an impact. Something Woods has yet to do.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Woods' Jumper is a lot better then Iguodala's, and with more range.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Iguodala may not even be available once we pick. He's projected at #7 or so on NBAdraft.net right now. I'd pass on him anyway granted that we have a lot of SF's.

Ed, I know what you're trying to get at, but Jackson's been doing this his whole college career. He's just had to do it on a larger scale now that Freddy Jones and Ridnour aren't here anymore. He recorded a triple double his freshman year and is one of 3 Pac-10 players to ever get 2 in an entire career. Only him, some dude named Kidd and one other player I'm not sure of have done so. What his age means to me is that he's more polished and mentally ready to take on a significant handful of minutes in an NBA game (not garbage time). Sure, I wouldn't throw him in when we're down by 2 with 15 seconds left just quite yet, but I think he's definitely worth the gamble if he's available with the Grizz's draft pick (projecting that it will be in the 22-30 range).


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

I think Portland would be smart to take Luke Jackson with their 2nd first round pick. I think that Jackson has one thing that most of the Blazers lack, HEART!!! Athletic ability will get a player so far but heart and basketball intelligence will more than make up for athletic ability.
Luke Jackson does everything he can to help his team win and make the other players better. I have watched a lot of their games this year and noticed that he will dish out assists when his shots are not falling. 
I am sure that there are better players that will be in the draft but I still think he will be well worth the 2nd first round pick that Portland has. I haven't seen Travis Outlaw play one minute this season and Luke Walton is at least contributing for a more talented Lakers team.
Project players are fine but Portland isn't really in a position to have project players. I think they need to play the young players and give them an opportunity to develop. The Blazers aren't winning with the players that are on the court now, what would it hurt to have some young guys play and get better? I understand the Jermaine O'Neal was a project, but did Portland reap the benefits of this training?  

Go Beavs!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> So what? Fact remains he has talent, something guys like TRAVIS OUTLAW don't.


I disagree. But I don't know that we need to into a debate about what the differences are between "talent" "skill" and "natural ability". I think that it's clear that both Jackson and Outlaw are talented basketball players. Outlaw was a McDonald's high school all-american, so he must've done SOMETHING right.

I don't really know what Travis Outlaw has to do with this, though.

The failure of an 18 year-old to make a splash in his rookie NBA season has little or nothing to do with whether a NCAA player is at an advantage over most of his competitors and teammates when he's 22.



> Bottom line talent>age.


That's an irrelevant bottom line, as far as I'm concerned. Its TRUE, in that Michael Jordan would be a better roster acquisition for an NBA team than I would be (in spite of me being younger) but that bottom line doesn't mean that older players should not be normalized in terms of their potential.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh good god,can we please finally get a premier point guard??
no more beginners please?????


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> oh good god,can we please finally get a premier point guard??
> no more beginners please?????


alright, lets get a premier point guard! how do we do that?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well how come these other teams seem to do so well??
I can remember when Baron Davis for example was available..
Now that's a point guard !!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> well how come these other teams seem to do so well??
> I can remember when Baron Davis for example was available..
> Now that's a point guard !!



check his stats (at the door).

no thanks.

He's not a bad player, but he's not a premier guard..and if shooting 39% doesn't disqualify him, I don't want to know what does.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Perspective from the other direction (you knew it was coming)... Jackson's a very good college player, but one of the reasons he's so good is his age. He's 22 years old, which in this day and age is an elder statesman.
> 
> Hap mentioned Casey Jacobson, and indeed Jackson's numbers are better than Jacobson's, but Jackson's over two years older than Jacobson was when he played his last year at Stanford.
> ...


Ed the age thing in this case doesn't work in your favor, nor does it work against you, it is moot.

Jacobsen was born March 1981
Jackson November 1981

Jacobsen is 8 months older than Jackson. 

Jacobsens Junipor Stats (Age 21)
21.9ppg - 3RPG - 3.1APG - .6spg on 37%3pt 44%FG and 77.6%ft

Jacksons Junior Stats (Age 21)
16ppg - 6.9rpg - 3.6apg - 1.7spg on 36%3pt 45%fg and 86%ft

Jacobsen scored more in his Junior season, but shot overall a lower FG%. and a Slightly higher 3pt%. 

I think Jacbobsen is maybe a reasonable comparison, though having watched both players quite a bit in college, Jackson seems to do more of the little hustle things.

That being said having Jacobsen on Portland as a shooter wouldn't bother me at all at this point.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I used to feel like a lot of you and thought that Jackson wasn't even worthy of a first round selection. But after watching him this season, I think he'll definitely make the top 15 draft picks, and I'd love to see the Blazers draft him. 

What does this Blazer team need? Shooting. Who's our backup shooting guard... Woods? :uhoh: He's a young Wesley Person if you ask me, only with more explosiveness.

Now, if for some reason, the Blazers get a top 5 pick, then no, I don't think they should draft him. There are better players out there. 

But if I'm Nash, I'd pick him up since the Blazers need a shooter. It would surely bring a new hoard of fans to the Rose Garden. I'd like to see that.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Blazers need a point guard, thats the first thing Id go after with our pick. Then go after a SG with our second pick, or the best available talent.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Blazers need a point guard, thats the first thing Id go after with our pick. Then go after a SG with our second pick, or the best available talent.


Exactly Pick the best available PG with the forst pick then the best available SG IMO with the second. Also IMO Jackson will need to play SG in the NBA.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Luke = Shane Battier


First off I'm a Duck grad, and Duke is easily my most hated team in all of sports... these two play(ed) for teams I'm hardly unbiased about. Though I like both as players, I think this is a pretty poor comparison. Shane was college defensive player of the year 3 times (tied w/Duncan for most ever), while Luke is OK defensively at best (IMO). I think he'll have a tough go of it defensively in the pros. Both can shoot spot up jumpers from the outside, but Luke can also create for himself and others off the dribble. 

I see Luke as more of a poor man's Chris Mullin. He should have a long career in the league, and I'll always root for him regardless of who he lands with... but, since I'd like to see the team built around defense, I'm not going to necessarily be upset if the Blazers were to pass on him twice. On the other hand Portland definitely needs some more outside shooters, and he would be an excellent PR move so maybe he'll be selected with their 2nd pick. I would be happy to have him as a role player.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Duck vs Stanford in the Pac-10 tourney on Friday will give draftniks a chance to look at two of the better wings which will be available this upcoming summer. I expect Jackson and Childress to match up throughout the game...

STOMP


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Here is a scan from the Oregonian

Against Cal

19 points
10 rebounds
6 assists

I love this guy


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Is there room on the Bandwagon? :grinning:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

jump ! jump up ! jump up and get down !

:yes:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Luke Jackson is going to Charlotte :nah:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Luke Jackson is going to Charlotte :nah:


with the 4th pick???

talk about a wasted pick then..


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm glad he is going to make it to the league..I played against him in california for a AAU tournament I didnt know who he was but he gave us 25 and he wasnt conceided at all I hope just sum 6''7 kid wit a nice shot and decent handle i hope da best for him


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> with the 4th pick???
> ...


No 

they are going to recieve draft picks from other teams for taking on players contracts. We should be able to get at least 2 late 1st rounders. Which will put us in a good spot to get him. You must be crazy to think he would go at 4.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> No
> ...


I doubt he's going to last past 17.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt he's going to last past 17.


i can see him around 17-21


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

David Stern is a close personel friend of my brothers, friends dads brother, who knows a guy and he said that the ping pong balls are rigged and that Jackson would be going to Portland. I even have a link to it.

www.brothersfriendsdadsbrotherwhoknowsaguy.com

So there! :nah:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> David Stern is a close personel friend of my brothers, friends dads brother, who knows a guy and he said that the ping pong balls are rigged and that Jackson would be going to Portland. I even have a link to it.
> 
> www.brothersfriendsdadsbrotherwhoknowsaguy.com
> ...


Heh, am I only one who clicked that link?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh, am I only one who clicked that link?


:rofl:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

eek! 

the latest NBAdraft.net rankings has Luke going to the Lakers..

that would just be wrong..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

well maybe we can put a spin on it....

How about with our early pick we stick with Jameer Nelson, 6'-0" PG from St. Josephs

and take Luke Jackson with our Memphis pick...


PG Nelson, Stoudamire, Cook, Dickau, Gil
SG DA, Luke Jackson, Q
SF Miles, Patterson, Outlaw
PF Randolph, Rahim
C Ratliff, Davis, Stepania


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

In the Ducks opening NIT game Luke scored 31 of the final 33 points to come back from a 15 point defecit to win in Overtime. This is not the first time that Luke has taken over the game with complete sucess. Some would say he does not do it enough, but few players even have that ability. He deservs to be picked higher than most on this board talk about. I think he will go 8 - 11 in the draft, and I think he will end up being one of the steals of the draft at that low of a pick. I think he is worth a 5th pick.


----------

